# Hotel, smoking to non smoking



## painterdave (Mar 2, 2014)

Last year a local hotel changed over from smoking to non smoking. The entire 4th floor was allocated to smokers. They have since washed the wallpaper, curtains, carpet, and have had the heater/a/c units cleaned out. For the most part the remaining smell is very faint or gone, but some rooms have a lingering odor and some customers are complaining. They want the ceilings painted as this is the only area unaddressed and hope it will be their final solution. My first choice is zinsser, it is a great product and I know it will cover the smell completely. When I have used it in the past, I have not had the concerns that go along with a hotel though. One concern is that a multiple coat treatment will increase the price dramatically over 28 rooms and they have stated they would prefer a one coat treatment (I don't think such a thing exists, not one I can guarantee at least). There is also the issue of airing the rooms out. An oil paint can be far more offensive to some than smoke smell, how well is a latex paint going to help cover the oil odors. Also I know BIN is the best for covering odors, anyone have any experience with the odorless zinsser blocker for odors. I know it is not completely odorless, but it is significantly better than BIN and the odor would mellow faster. I was told corporate will never approve the rooms being tied up as the odors dissipate. They expect a few days for odors to mellow, but want the rooms back on the roster ASAP, if this can't be done with oil then it is not an option. The smell will just come through any latex after time, no? Any input, suggestions, experience, product info, etc. would be really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Even though it sounds gimmicky, I would try and sell them on the SW Harmony line. It has the new odor absorbing resin system that really works. It an arm and hammer technology that obsorbs odors in rooms. I have done extensive testing on this line from years back and it does work. You need to sell them on painting everything to get the most bang/buck as more surface area is painted more odor can be absorbed.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Zinsser Odorless alkyd has stronger and longer lasting odor than BIN. For sure. I think it's nasty. BIN's alcohol based- it evaporates verrrrrrrrrrrrrrry quickly. I have heard smart prime acrylic from Zinsser is good for mild odors, but I have not used it. 

A one coat treatment is what they are looking for? Huh. Mike may be right with the Harmony stuff, but I have not used it either. I like BIN a lot. :jester:


----------



## painterdave (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. The only painted surface is the ceiling, the walls are wallpaper throughout. They have been washed, but there is no guarantee they are not still holding odor. This is why I am looking for something tried and tested. Something I can guarantee will cover the ceiling odors. Painting the ceiling may not be all that's required in a few rooms where it is really lingering. I will look into the Harmony line, thanks Mike. I only use the odorless zinsser in a spray can to fix really bad ceiling cut lines when I am not repainting the entire ceiling. I haven't rolled it. The spray can is milder than other zinsser spray products I assumed the gallon would be too. I have only needed to use BIN twice and in small areas, lingering odor was not a concern and I don't even recall how long it took to dissipate. how long would you estimate it would take for the smell to mellow and have the room ready to rent with BIN and a latex top coat KD?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Ur worrying way too much about this. Whatever you paint with it will be fine the next day by checkout at 11. This is nothing to fret about at all.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Oden's right. Within a few hours everything will be fine, BIN or just ceiling paint smell will be long gone. 

I might be more worried about nicotine staining through an acrylic paint than the smoke smell.

Ben Moore Ultra Spec flat white covers great, and has almost no smell, and it's pretty cheap. $18 or so.

Good luck with the job!


----------



## painterdave (Mar 2, 2014)

Hotel is only 4 years old. Ceilings are still white with no noticeable nic stains, stain bleeding isn't an issue. I appreciate all the answers, I just want to be able to offer viable choices and not ones I am guessing on. I am in a small town and the only options are Benjamin Moore, General Paint and Home Hardware, and all staff have little to no product knowledge. BIN gives me the ability to quote with 100% odor cover, and the harmony line offers them a one coat low VOC option, just need to courier it in. Exactly what I wanted to present to them. Again thanks, it's exactly what I wanted to know, and you saved me a lot of phone calls:thumbup:.


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

Zinsser is supposed to have a one-coat ceiling paint that goes on pink and dries white. It market itself as a stain blocker too if I recall correctly, so may be good for odours. If you must do a one coat job, you should consider that.


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Do everyone involved a favor and paint out a sample room or two to compare results of different products. No surprises after that.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

painterdave said:


> Last year a local hotel changed over from smoking to non smoking. The entire 4th floor was allocated to smokers. They have since washed the wallpaper, curtains, carpet, and have had the heater/a/c units cleaned out. For the most part the remaining smell is very faint or gone, but some rooms have a lingering odor and some customers are complaining. They want the ceilings painted as this is the only area unaddressed and hope it will be their final solution. My first choice is zinsser, it is a great product and I know it will cover the smell completely. When I have used it in the past, I have not had the concerns that go along with a hotel though. One concern is that a multiple coat treatment will increase the price dramatically over 28 rooms and they have stated they would prefer a one coat treatment (I don't think such a thing exists, not one I can guarantee at least). There is also the issue of airing the rooms out. An oil paint can be far more offensive to some than smoke smell, how well is a latex paint going to help cover the oil odors. Also I know BIN is the best for covering odors, anyone have any experience with the odorless zinsser blocker for odors. I know it is not completely odorless, but it is significantly better than BIN and the odor would mellow faster. I was told corporate will never approve the rooms being tied up as the odors dissipate. They expect a few days for odors to mellow, but want the rooms back on the roster ASAP, if this can't be done with oil then it is not an option. The smell will just come through any latex after time, no? Any input, suggestions, experience, product info, etc. would be really appreciated. Thanks


I would not use the BIN because it is so watery to roll, you would have to cover all the wallpaper with tape and plastic. I would use the Ben Moore Fresh Start Alkyd or Zinsser odorless, either of these have a lot more body than the BIN. I think you would be gambling to try to do this as a one coat project


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Four years worth of cigarette smoke, trust me the ceilings are not white anymore. You will see this when you actually start the the job. I would not recommend any product or procedure to them without testing a room first. You will look like an amateur if you recommend one way to them and it fails. You or anyone else cannot see the outcome of this situation without testing it first. I would have presented it in this manner. I am not certain how badly the ceilings are stained with smoking tar, (not nicotine), just by a visual assessment alone. I would like to test one room to see which product and procedure will guarantee the blocking of any stain bleed through, smoking odors, and have no unpleasant lingering paint odors shortly after completion.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Smooth ceilings or acoustical?


----------

